# Owen's 1x4x4 simulator



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

http://owenlennon.com/cube/144sim/


Just to see if I could make it.

I'm not going to update it or add a timer, so don't ask.

Add some numbers to this, and you'll have a hint of my next project.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

I've never seen one of these. It's really cool.


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I've never seen one of these. It's really cool.



This.

I originally read the thread title as "1x1x4 simulator", and prepared to facepalm.

How do you make these, anyway?

EDIT: I think I broke it:


Spoiler


----------



## cuber952 (May 22, 2010)

I just solved it twice. The first time took me 5 minutes. The second time only took me 6 sec


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen one of these. It's really cool.
> ...



Yup. That tends to happen...


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 22, 2010)

A "scramble" button would be nice, but it's easy enough to just mash the arrow keys and M.


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> A "scramble" button would be nice, but it's easy enough to just mash the arrow keys and M.



Hit the space bar, just like in Owen's floppy cube simulator.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

Owen said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > A "scramble" button would be nice, but it's easy enough to just mash the arrow keys and M.
> ...



But you can only scramble it once, then after you solve it, you have to refresh to scramble it again.

EDIT:

11.685 average of 12:

8.96, 15.62, 4.47, (3.71), 11.32, (19.71), 16.28, 8.64, 6.58, 18.37, 15.95, 10.56

Inconsistency ftw...? Counting 4 and counting 18


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2010)

Control scheme is a bit iffy, but cool sim!


----------



## RubiksDude (May 23, 2010)

nice!


----------

